# PID for smoking



## pugsbrew (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm looking to build a small shack for smoking sausage, at least sausage for now.  The exact dimensions I'm still toying with, but I have seen many great designs here on the forums.  My questions really deals with the smoking hardware.

From what I've read, from Byek Kutas' book, the smoking, I want to do,  starts at 130 deg and gradually rises to 160 until internal meat temp reaches 152.  So, this is the initial type of smoking I will do.  Now, I want a set up that I may want to use for cold smoking other items later.

So, I have an old Brinkmann electric smoker that the element still works (1500 watts I think).  I plan on using this for heat I will need.  I plan on buying a AMNPS smoker, which I will use in a MB addition, if required.

Finally, my question.  I need a PID that is not cost prohibitive, allows for a little programming, like raising temp at certain times.  Since I've never had, or used, such an animal, I need simple.  So, any suggestions?

Thanks for any and all inputs.

Oh, with Christmas sales going on, I want to take advantage of these.

Pugsbrew

ps I'm looking at the Programmable PID Controller for Electric Smoker (WS-1500 EPM) from Auber.  Any comments?


----------



## cmayna (Dec 19, 2016)

I have a couple of those.  Love them.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 20, 2016)

A lot of guys on here use them!

Al


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 20, 2016)

Pugsbrew said:


> I'm looking to build a small shack for smoking sausage, at least sausage for now.  The exact dimensions I'm still toying with, but I have seen many great designs here on the forums.  My questions really deals with the smoking hardware.
> 
> From what I've read, from Byek Kutas' book, the smoking, I want to do,  starts at 130 deg and gradually rises to 160 until internal meat temp reaches 152.  So, this is the initial type of smoking I will do.  Now, I want a set up that I may want to use for cold smoking other items later.
> 
> ...


I use the Auber WSD-1501GPH and absolutely love it!  The main thing to remember is to set it in a location where it can dissipate the heat from the SSR inside.  Basically, don't set it on a towel or on a hot surface.  Air needs to be able to move under it.

I recommend it for sure.

Or, you can build your own!  Check this thread out.  Dward is the PID guru around here...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/139124/pid-controller-hook-up-help-please


----------



## pugsbrew (Dec 22, 2016)

So, I ordered this WS-1500 EPM from Auber to run a heating element from an electric Brinkmann (1500 watts I think).  Also, bought an AMNPS for the smoke, in a MB modification.  The purpose of the smoke box will be for cold smoking and curing sausage.

Question, how big of a smoke bow could I build and heat to no greater than about 170 deg with the element I have?  I know it depends, but just a rough estimate.  I don't want to overbuild and have to rethink the heating.  

Thanks


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 22, 2016)

I have a 1500 watt element in a 24x24x72 and can heat it up to 250 with no issues.  However, it's made of steel and is insulated.


----------



## pugsbrew (Dec 22, 2016)

CB, 

THANKS!!  I was wanting something around that size.  Any pix/directions?  Airflow/smoke flow considerations.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 23, 2016)

Smoke bow?


----------

